# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Edukacija za AS savjetnice i savjetnike za autosjedalice - 2013.

## (maša)

Jeste li se ikada zapitali što to pokreće savjetnike za autosjedalice?

Volontiranje. Osjećaj zadovoljstva. Spoznaja da su napravili nešto dobro, da su djeca sigurnija u vožnji zahvaljujući njihovoj odluci da mali dio slobodnog vremena posvete Rodinom projektu, Sigurno u autosjedalici.

Kako postati dio tima? Uopće nije teško.  :Smile: 

Edukacija za nove savjetnice i savjetnike održat će se 25.05. 2013., u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14. 
Teoretski dio trajat će cca 7 sati, počinjemo oko 9 - 9.30. 
Praktični dio, odnosno pregled autosjedalica održao bi se drugi dan, u nedjelju, 26.05.2013. 

Edukacija će pokriti najnovija saznanja u svezi autosjedalica i njihovom ispravnom korištenju.
RODA je, kao jedina među svim vladinim i nevladinim organizacijama u Hrvatskoj koja se intenzivno bavi edukacijom i informiranjem javnosti o važnosti korištenja autosjedalica. 
Tijekom godina pregledano je skoro 3000 autosjedalica. 

U Zagrebu se godišnje održi 10 besplatnih pregleda autosjedalica. Pregledi se ne održavaju u srpnju i kolovozu zbog godišnjih odmora. Pregledi diljem Hrvatske ovise o broju volontera te njihovim trenutnim mogućnostima.

Želimo proširiti ovaj dio naše aktivnosti edukacijom savjetnika kako bismo mogli pružiti roditeljima-vozačima praktične savjete i informacije u svezi pružanja sigurnosti u vožnji njihovim najmlađima. 
Ova edukacija je izuzetno važna jer je naše dosadašnje iskustvo pokazalo da je oko 90% autosjedalica neispravno korišteno i na taj način ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost kod sudara.

Ukoliko nam želite pomoći u nasem nastojanju da pružimo što većem broju djece u Hrvatskoj maksimalnu sigurnost i zaštitu u vozilu i prisustvovati Rodinom tečaju za savjetnike i volontirati na besplatnim pregledima,
 molimo da nam se javite.

Edukacija nije ograničena na polaznike iz Zagreba, svi ste dobrodošli.
Za polaznike edukacije iz Zagreba pregled je obavezan dio ove edukacije. Oni koji bi došli izvan Zagreba mogu iskombinirati sa pregledom koji se održava na njihovom području u skorije vrijeme. 
Ukoliko će moći prisustovati u nedjelju na pregledu autosjedalica u Zagrebu, tim bolje. 

Edukacija je besplatna, interesantna i dinamična, atmosfera je opuštena, razvijaju se zanimljive diskusije.

Molimo zainteresirane da svoje prijave pošalju na autosjedalice@roda.hr

----------

